# Replacement Arm Rests - 68 GTO



## Hootchi (Apr 7, 2021)

Im slowly replacing the interior of my 68 GTO convertible and just wanted to share something for peoples use. My arm rests are developing holes and rips so I ordered new ones and thought to post the difference here for information sake. The new ones are from Ames Performance. The one on the left is the new one and the one on the right is the original. The new one is much much harder and when you use the original screws you virtually have to force it into the plastic to get it to stick. Im curious if I would have been better off to take it to an upholstery place. Much more expensive obviously but would be nicer on the elbows for driving


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmmm
your original looks like it wa recovered... out of all the originals I have and have pulled I have never seen that much extra vinyl
and never seen a hog ring ...
theres good originals out there ... and nos ones pop up ,,, rarely do I use the arm rest when driving because my window is down and left hand is on the steering wheel and the other is rowing gears on the muncie

often to thick of vinyl is used like for the seats ... when the vinyl was the same thickness as console covers...

drill a small pilot hole in the plastic first ?
Scott


----------

